# Cauldron Creep Turning Head Idea



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Just another way to get your creep's head to turn. I took apart Tim, my cauldron creep, for maintenance and thought I would record a video on how his head works. I think this is different from the other ideas posted. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

great idea.. was trying to figure something like this out a couple years ago.


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is so much more awesome than it sounded!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very clever and effective!


----------

